# [gdesklets] ...me prend le chou (résolu)

## kwenspc

bon déjà dans portage soit les ebuils sont hard-masked soit bloqué par le keyword ~x86

ce n'est pas un problème (c'est juste chiant d'aller tapper dans les fichiers voulus...chuis feignant)

le problème viens des différentes version de gdesklet-core qui se chamaillent : alors soit c'est la version 0.33 soit la version 0.35...

je pense que la deuxième peut tout prendre, et donc que la version 0.33 peut aller à la benne.

du coup je m'amuse à installer les desklet et ceux ci désinstallent/installent la version du core dont ils ont besoin. 

en définitive je pense garder la version 0.35 (qui devrait pouvoir faire tourner les desklet fonctionnant avec la 0.33 non?)

j'ai lu le howto fait par 3.14 (après je sais plus ^^)

j'ai lancé gdesklets-shell qui m'a permit d'installer sans problème tout les desklets que je voulais manuellement. Le truc c'est que la moitié ne fonctionne pas

il manque toujours un sensor et je ne sais plus quoi faire là   :Sad: 

je voudrais ebichuclock, cornerxmms, et quelques autres ptits trucs.

malheureusement déjà les deux premiers refusent de se lancer

très franchement : gdesklets c'est un super concept, mais alors la gestion des versions (intercompatibilité) c'est de la merde là non?

----------

## -KuRGaN-

Pareil, j'ai eu plein de souçis avec les différentes versions de gdesklets-core, du coup je suis resté a la 0.31 ou 0.32 (je sais plus) et je n'ai pas de souçis.

Avec un petit block de version dans le package.mask et tout roule même après un emerge -auD world  :Wink: 

----------

## kwenspc

ah? 

et ça va bien vouloir installer cornerxmms, sidecandy, etc...sans problème?

parce que là jongler entre la 0.33 et repasser à la 0.35 c'est sûr que c'est pas très propre  ^^

----------

## -KuRGaN-

Ouai tout fonctionne, tu peux aussi faire un emerge des desklets, il me semble que c'est:

```
emerge desklet-psidisplays desklet-psisensors desklet-psiextras
```

et là tu auras déjà pas mal de chose pour faire mumuse avec ton bureau  :Laughing: 

[edit] Il me semble quand même que la version que j'utilise est la 0.31[/edit]

----------

## kwenspc

-KuRGaN- si tu as le temps de voir pourrais tu me dire exactement la verison que tu utilises ainsi que tout les desklets que tu as installés?

(enfin ça m'aide déjà pas mal ce que tu m'as indiqués)

à la limite sors moi un dump de tes /etc/portage/packages.*  enfin au moins les parties sur les desklets 

désolé de t'en demander autant  :Embarassed:  et merci d'avance!

----------

## -KuRGaN-

Ok , je te post tout ça une fois devant ma gentoo, ce soir normalement si mon taux d'alcolémie me permet de distinguer les touches  :Razz: 

----------

## LostControl

Salut,

C'est vrai que gDesklets c'est pas mal le bordel malheureusement  :Crying or Very sad: 

Personnellement, j'utilise la version 0.34.3 et je n'installe pas les desklets par Portage. J'utilise simplement le shell de gDesklets pour installer les desklets. Ca me parait être la meilleure solution car de toute façon la plupart des desklets ne sont pas dans Portage. Ils ont changé pas mal de truc dans le 0.35 et certains desklets ne fonctionnent plus  :Crying or Very sad:  Pour l'instant je reste avec la 0.34.3. Le problème c'est que pas mal de desklets ne sont pas mis à jour.

A+

----------

## kwenspc

bah j'ai essayé la version qu'utilise KuRGaN et là ça foire aussi  :/

celui qui foire le plus c'est cornerxmms : à chaque fois il lui manque un fichier. c lourd.

bon je vais essayer la version 0.34 alors, je vous tiens au courant

----------

## kwenspc

c'est même pas la peine...la 0.34.3 merde grave!

le shell install bien les paquet mais impossible de lancer quoique ce soit   :Sad: 

je tente la 0.33.1...

----------

## kwenspc

je sens que je vais  laisser tomber...

gdesklet c'est VRAIMENT de la merde

aucune intercompatibilité entre les versions, c'est MI-NA-BLE!

il manque toujours 1 fichier par ci, un fichier par là, et vas y que je détecte pas que tel desklet est installé alors qu'il l'est, et vas y que tel source python plante grave etc...

nan franchement : vous y etes vraiment arrivé vous? comment?

là je désespère.   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## -KuRGaN-

As-tu assayé la version 0.32 ???? Je suis quasi-persuadé que c'est celle-ci qui fonctionne bien en fait après une petite recherche sur le forum  :Laughing: 

Dans /etc/portage/packages.keywords tu met tout les desklet-xxxxx que tu veux utiliser (ils sont ds x11-plugins il me semble)

Puis tu les installe, il vont t'installer gdesklets-core la version 0.35 et une autre je crois

Une fois tout ceci installé, tu fais un petit:

```
echo "=>je_sais_plus_koi/gdesklets-core-0.32" /etc/portage/packages.mask
```

Et ensuite tu peux lancer ton shell-desklets a partir du menu de gnome.

Chez moi j'ai fais comme ça et ça marche nikel.

Je vais les réinstaller ce soir car j'ai une install toute fraîche, je te posterai les résultas, mais la dernière fois, j'ai fais comme ça. Après la version 0.32, j'ai toujours eu des souçis et je ne suis pas le seul

----------

## kwenspc

je patauge complètement dans la semoule ^^  c'est la fête!

----------

## kwenspc

voyez vous ça :

```

Checking requirements:

 - sys ... found

 - xml.parsers.expat ... found

 - xml.sax ... found

 - gtk ... found

 - ORBit ... found

 - gnome ... found

 - gconf ... found

 - gtkhtml2 ... missing

Version check failed.

```

 :Sad: 

j'ai rien qui ressemble à gtkhtml2 dans portage en tout cas pour python   :Confused: 

[edit] hum bon un ptit re-emerge de gnome-python avec le flag gtkhtml en USE...mais c'est bizarre il me semblait l'avoir fait   :Confused:  [/edit]

----------

## LostControl

Alors avant de tout abandonner, tente ça :

1/ Vire-moi les desklets que tu as installés au moyen de Portage.

2/ Balance ça dans ton package.keywords :

```
# gDesklet

>=dev-python/pyorbit-2.0.1

<=dev-python/gnome-python-2.6.99

<=gnome-extra/gdesklets-core-0.34.99
```

3/ Emerge à nouveau gdesklets-core. Contrôle que les versions qui va te compiler correspondent bien à celles ci-dessus.

4/ Récupère la dernière version des desklets qui t'intéressent directement sur le site de gDesklets

Et dis-moi pas que ça foire  :Laughing:  En tout cas pas, avec News RSS Grabber, HyperTail et GoodWeather !

A+

----------

## kwenspc

eh ben si il faut faire tout ça...  ^^

bon moi les desklets qui m'interesse c'est plutôt s..candy truc là, cornerxmms (jamais réussi à le lancer celui là), et ebuchiclock...ça tourne chze toi ça?  

affaire à suirvre  (je vous tiens au courant...)

----------

## LostControl

 *kwenspc wrote:*   

> bon moi les desklets qui m'interesse c'est plutôt s..candy truc là, cornerxmms (jamais réussi à le lancer celui là), et ebuchiclock...ça tourne chze toi ça?

 

Non j'ai jamais testé ces desklets  :Confused:  Regarde aussi sur la page du desklets, en général, la version de gDesklets minimal est indiquée ainsi que les éventuelles dépendances à installer.

Tu as gnome-python > 2.6.99 ? Si je me souviens bien, le problème avec gtkhtml2 viendrait de là.

----------

## kwenspc

bon j'ai vérifié j'ai bien :

```

[ebuild   R   ] dev-python/pyorbit-2.0.1

[ebuild   R   ] dev-python/gnome-python-2.10.0

et

[ebuild   R   ] gnome-extra/gdesklets-core-0.34.3

```

d'installés donc c'est censé marché là non?   :Confused: 

(j'ai tout reemrgé avec le flag gtkhtml...qui était déjà làç avant mais bon)

[edit] non ça marche pas il continue de me dire qu'il trouve pas gtkhtml2...j'en ai ma claque[/edit]

----------

## LostControl

 *kwenspc wrote:*   

> bon j'ai vérifié j'ai bien :
> 
> ```
> 
> [ebuild   R   ] dev-python/pyorbit-2.0.1
> ...

 

Please look at my previous post...

----------

## kwenspc

 *LostControl wrote:*   

>  *kwenspc wrote:*   bon j'ai vérifié j'ai bien :
> 
> ```
> 
> [ebuild   R   ] dev-python/pyorbit-2.0.1
> ...

 

eh beh, je suis tellement enervé par gdesklet que je pige mieux l'anglais que le français maintenant, t'as deviné ça comment LostControl?  :Laughing: 

----------

## kwenspc

ouUUiiIIInnn  ça marche   :Very Happy: 

merci LostControl et KuRGaN pour votre patiente et votre aide!

hop --> résolu

----------

## LostControl

hop --> de rien  :Wink: 

----------

## -KuRGaN-

Pour une fois que je peux aider quelqu'un, il n'y a pas de souçis  :Wink: 

----------

